# Status unknown, listing removed. Golden Retriever in a Baltimore County Shelter



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

One of my FaceBook Golden Friends shared this: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=765907966812392&fref=nf

This is about a Golden named Piper held at The Baltimore County Humane Society. He is only 6 months old. I am hoping we can rally enough people to get him into the right home. 

Those Golden people in Maryland, might be able to do something. Maybe I should notify GRREAT.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

MercyMom said:


> One of my FaceBook Golden Friends shared this: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=765907966812392&fref=nf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRREAT is a very good idea!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

He's only 6mths old, wouldn't sending him back to breeder be the first option before dumping him at the animal shelter? He looks so scared. Poor boy.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*E-mail reply from Grreat*

Hi,

Another Golden rescue is in contact with the shelter about him. If they aren't able to help, they'll let me know.

Thank you for contacting GRREAT.

Mary


GRREAT Intake/Foster Home Coordinator


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

golfgal said:


> He's only 6mths old, wouldn't sending him back to breeder be the first option before dumping him at the animal shelter? He looks so scared. Poor boy.


I hope he gets a fair chance. I doubt very seriously there is a breeder to return him to, he appears to be a mix based on his white feet and chest. Beautiful boy though, and definitely deserves a chance to get into the right home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Goldens can often have white on the chest and feet, hopefully he will be pulled.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He's a good looking dog and obviously very scared, probably bit in fear and owners might not be telling the whole story. I'm glad a rescue has intervened -- so young he deserves a chance.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Dumb question perhaps, what are the rules for dog bites. Obviously a story there I'm thinking but why a dog bite hold? Are there any implications for the dog because it possibly bit the owner, bad or otherwise? Granted my idea of a golden 6mth old 'bite' might be different from whoever surrendered him. Could have been their kid, I suppose. I just can't imagine getting rid of a puppy.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

The link is no longer available. I am hoping that Southern Maryland Golden Retriever Rescue got him.


----------

